# New Pierce Quint arrived!



## Firestopper (Dec 21, 2017)

This rig will be assigned to station 17 once in service. Pierce took several months to custom build it for Tucson Fire. With station 17 being located in the far east part of Tucson, we are the only station with a quint. For those who don't know what a Quint is, It basically a fire pumper with a 107' ladder. Single rear axel unlike our ladder trucks (dual rear axels) and capable of pumping . Our other five ladders are 110' with four outriggers and require a fire pumper for a water supply. Our ladders and this quint have a telescoping water way for master stream operations. We do have a 110' ladder platform truck as well  thats housed at station1 (downtown) for high rise operations and has a pump as well.
The quints pump is a Waterous 1250 gpm positive displacement impeller and has a 500 gallon tank, so for a large fire a hydrant is required. It has two 1-3/4"pre-connected transverse (200'ea), one 2-1/2" pre-connected transverse (150') and a 1-3/4" pre-connected (150') bumper lay. It also carries 600' of 5" supply hose, 600' of 2-1/2" hose and capable of pumping 1200 gpm from the master stream with full nozzle control both at the tip and at the turntable controls. It replacing our older tired 1995 quint with 130,xxx miles. It also has a built in diesel generator for powering electric fans, lights etc. The power plant is a Cummings turbo diesel coupled to an Alison wold six speed transmission. I don't have exact details as its awaiting small equipment yet to be installed.
Here's some apparatus porn:


Pump panel.


Nice a$$.


Cockpit, not seen in photo are overhead rocker switches and radio equipment.


MADE IN THE USA.

Paco


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 22, 2017)

That's quite the truck. How much does something like that go for? Mike


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 22, 2017)

That is a beauty. I have a hard time picturing 1250 gpm.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 22, 2017)

1250 GPM would fill a 6000 gallon dairy tanker like the one in the photo in just under five minutes. Does that help?


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 22, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> That's quite the truck. How much does something like that go for? Mike



Mike,
This rig without equipment runs in the $750K   range. All said and done, close to a million.

With only a 500 gallon booster tank, putting the wet stuff on the red stuff really matters in a quick attack (no hydrant supply). We could squeeze about 3-4 min out of 500 gallons with a  single 1.75" hose line. The nozzles on the pre-connect hand lines are GPM adjustable as is spray pattern, but the Engineer (driver) has to do the hydraulic calculations for pumping a single line or multiple lines (friction loss) and adjust for water supply pressures when connected to a hydrant or another pumper. 

Several tours ago, I was operating a master stream at a two alarm explosion fire.  At the hight of the fire we where putting 4,000 GPM (combined efforts) protecting exposures. I was on the master stream (easy work by comparison) for 2.5 hours 110' up pushing 1200 GPM. Thats 180,000 gallons alone.  The incident took about six hours to fully extinguish. The saying still goes "big fire, big water".

Paco.


----------



## magu (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome rig firestopper!



terrywerm said:


> 1250 GPM would fill a 6000 gallon dairy tanker like the one in the photo in just under five minutes. Does that help?
> 
> View attachment 250567




As another point of comparison, I also run about 1200 gpm of flow within my 20 gallon reef tank.... the ocean is a powerful thing.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 22, 2017)

The tanker I used to drive could dump our 3500 gallons in under 12 seconds using the dump chutes... We had ours wired so they could be activated while in motion, for safety. Get the tanker in trouble and hit the dump switches and shed 28,000 lbs in a hurry.

There was a huge lumber yard fire in Tolar a number of years ago. They sucked the Tolar water system dry and the Granbury system to 25% of normal level before going for the lake. Something like 84 pieces of equipment that could pump were in use. If I remember right, they used 4 engines, with 10 portable tanks to feed the tanker shuttle for something like 5 hours.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 22, 2017)

magu said:


> Awesome rig firestopper!
> 
> We're excited it have it. Another reason for the quint in our area is the swift water rescues we encounter during monsoon season. You'd be surprised at the number of folks that try to drive cross arroyos and washes. Most of the time they stall within our ladder reach, sometimes the whole vehicle is washed away.
> 
> ...



Could you elaborate, sounds interesting.



cvairwerks said:


> The tanker I used to drive could dump our 3500 gallons in under 12 seconds using the dump chutes... We had ours wired so they could be activated while in motion, for safety. Get the tanker in trouble and hit the dump switches and shed 28,000 lbs in a hurry.
> We have a tanker truck about the same size for wild land firefighting or where limited water supply is encountered, It has duel dump chutes that are air actuated as well. The rig carries a portable fold out reservoir to draft from.
> 
> There was a huge lumber yard fire in Tolar a number of years ago. They sucked the Tolar water system dry and the Granbury system to 25% of normal level before going for the lake. Something like 84 pieces of equipment that could pump were in use. If I remember right, they used 4 engines, with 10 portable tanks to feed the tanker shuttle for something like 5 hours.



BIG fire=BIG water. Thats a lot of work man.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 22, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> 1250 GPM would fill a 6000 gallon dairy tanker like the one in the photo in just under five minutes. Does that help?.......


That's about 30 bbm (barrels per minute) in oilfied terms.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 23, 2017)

4gsr said:


> That's about 30 bbm (barrels per minute) in oilfied terms.



The refinery that I used to do some work in, was considered to be a small one at 265,000 barrels per day.


----------

